# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Điệp khúc tình yêu

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Nhớ, nhớ cái hôn đầu tiên, anh chưa dành cho em.
Nhớ, bản tình ca đầu tiên, anh chưa dành cho em.
Ôi nhớ...!
Tuổi trẻ đầu của chúng ta đã đi qua chiến tranh,
Nhớ... nhớ cái hôn đầu tiên là hôn lên ...
đôi mắt của người bạn đã hi sinh.
Nhớ, bản tình ca đầu tiên ... là hành khúc lên đường,
Nhưng ... hôm nay anh sẽ hát ...
anh sẽ hát ... bài hát của chúng ta.

Hãy hát lời lửa cháy bằng trái tim tình yêu
Hãy hát lời tình yêu bằng trái tim lửa cháy
Hãy hát lời lửa cháy bằng trái tim yêu thương
Hãy hát lời yêu thương bằng lửa cháy trong ta

----------

